# Help for your pets after the Rapture



## JFS (May 10, 2011)

Looking forward to the Rapture?  

Wonder who will look after your pets when you are gone?

Hope you can see the humor.



http://blogs.ajc.com/news-to-me/201...er-to-take-care-of-your-pets/?cxntlid=thbz_hm

_
As you are doubtless aware, the Second Coming is scheduled for May 21.

Needless to say, it’s time to get your worldly affairs in order, and this includes finding a longterm pet sitter.

Heaven will look nothing like Piedmont Park, atheists say. The neighbor or brother-in-law won’t be able to help this time. They may be going to heaven too.

Fortunately, a reporter for The Washington Post has found a company to turn to in these End Times of need.

The services of Eternal Earth-Bound Pets USA are available to help master-less pets in 26 states, and since the company is staffed by atheists, chances are they won’t be going to that heavenly place they don’t believe exists_.


----------



## formula1 (May 10, 2011)

May 21st!  Awesome, I ain't got no pets, but I won't have to pay my income taxes or my rent! Cool!


----------



## Ronnie T (May 10, 2011)

I got a feeling that this sorry cat of mine will be leaving earth shortly after me, if you know what I mean.


----------



## gtparts (May 11, 2011)

No pets. No worries. If it is May 21st, I am out of here!


----------



## applejuice (May 11, 2011)

formula1 said:


> May 21st!  Awesome, I ain't got no pets, but I won't have to pay my income taxes or my rent! Cool!



Shoot take the rest of the month off too!


----------



## WTM45 (May 11, 2011)

Might need a good team of mules or draft horses.
Guess I'll get an F350 and horse trailer next week.

Someone please leave a good plow where I can back up to it and load it in the bed by myself.


----------



## applejuice (May 11, 2011)

Caan someone give me a bass boat that they will no longer need? 
no sense in letting something ruin.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (May 11, 2011)

There Creator !


----------



## formula1 (May 11, 2011)

*Re:*

Yall can have all my stuff if there is a Rapture May 21st.  I won't need it anyway. 

But make no mistake, Jesus will be returning! And you can take that to the bank. Now, back to getting my lamp oiled!


----------



## storeman (May 22, 2011)

Well you know what, if the rapture happens right now you are welcome to my pets. With such a great calamity that will follow you may have to eat them. I will not have any need for them for I will be very busy at the feet of my saviour.


----------

